

Revised net censorship bill requires search engines to block sites, too - yeahsure
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/05/revised-net-censorship-bill-requires-search-engines-to-block-sites-too.ars

======
xorglorb
The idea that we are even considering an internet censorship bill in the
United States is appalling; and for IP protection of all issues.

Also, how long will it be after it is enforced that the affected sites start
moving to underground networks like I2P?

~~~
JoachimSchipper
That's sufficient, really. China's firewall can be penetrated, it's just too
much of a bother for the average citizen - which suffices to maintain
stability.

~~~
Andrew_Quentin
This is not China. This is the free world. How many tweets would there be,
facebook pages, articles, etc.

We, unlike china, have the right to speak freely.

~~~
firefoxman1
I'd like to see the arguments for a bill like this. What exactly can they say
that prevents it from infringing on the basic rights listed in the Bill of
Rights

------
jdp23
The other shoe drops:

"Last week, when the Department of Homeland Security leaned on Mozilla to
remove a Firefox add-on making it simple to bypass domain name seizures, we
wondered at the request. After all, the add-on only made it easier to do a
simple Google search, and we wondered "what the next logical step in this
progression will be: requiring search engines to stop returning results for
seized domain names?" Turns out that's exactly what's being contemplated."

